# [SOLVED] No Sound-Speakers Not Plugged In



## Jackbrand (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello, until recently my sound was working fine. I had my monitor with built-in speakers plugged into the lime green audio jack with an auxilary cord. A friend of mine wanted to play a game on my computer, he plugged in his headphones in all the jacks, and even the lime green jack and he couldnt get sound. When i went back on my computer, the sound wasmuted, so i unmuted it. But there was still no sound. I tried plugging the Aux cord in all the audio jacks. Still didnt work. In the Sound menu it says "Not plugged in" under speakers, and currently the audio device enabled by default is Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio). I opened the Realtek HD Audio Manager and it shows "Line in" on the blue jack, when nothing is plugged in. The speakers are plugged into the green jack, but the managers doesnt seem to recognize it or notice its plugged in. I then went to device manager, checked the Sound Drivers, which were 4 same named Nvidia Drivers and one Realtek driver, all said updated when i clicked update. After that, i went into the BIOS and enable Audio Codec or something, which made audio say "No audio device". So i went back and just changed that BIOS section back to default, which got the Realtek Digital Output back. The audio jacks on the back dont seem to work with anything. I know the lime green is the one your supposed to use, but none of them even make a friction sound when pluggin something in. I would greatly appreciate any assistance i can get. Thank you very much.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound-Speakers Not Plugged In*

Uninstall the Realtek drivers in Device Manager, reboot, and test.

If that doesn't work, update or reinstall the audio drivers, reboot, and test.


----------



## Jackbrand (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: No Sound-Speakers Not Plugged In*

Ive uninstalled and rebooted the one Realtek Audio Driver i had, along with 4 duplicate Nviia Audio drivers, they just reinstall and say they are updated. Im thinking it may be a problem with the onboard sound card, since non if the audio jacks seem to be acknowledged by the computer when i plug something in. Not even plugging in friction noise comes fom the jacks. Im going to get a Audio Jack to USB converter. If you have any other ideas i would be grateful.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Realtek is the onboard audio chipset which supports the front and rear audio ports. The nVidia (likely HD audio) audio chipset is for audio output over the HDMI port.

What is the device status in Device Manager? If it's shown as "OK", then I agree the chipset is likely faulty. 

If this is a desktop PC, I'd recommend getting an internal sound card as opposed to an external UBS model. But either will work.


----------



## Jackbrand (Aug 27, 2012)

Problem Solved. I installed a new sound card.


----------

